# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  MedicalWellnessCenter Online, Legit?

## samsonDot

Hello-

I've been using Fin for about 14 years now and looking to migrate to Dutasteride.

I tried to get my doc to switch my Rx of Fin to Dutasteride however he would not.

Saw this site online and referenced elsewhere on this site.

Has anyone used it and done the vetting to ensure its legit, etc?  

Any recommendations on particular online pharmacies that are safe/trusted, etc?

This site (https://www.medicalwellnesscenter.com/) will send you an Rx or have it filled at two different pharmacies...when I "google" those pharmacies, one seems sorta legit ( RXUSA) however the other seems like a tiny business in an obscure part of the country.

I wanted to use canadadrugs.com as a buddy of mine uses that site to order is Dut, though MWC says your Rx would not work with a Canadian Rx, which I find skeptical .

Any suggestions would be appreciated,

Thanks

----------


## cardib

its legit. it actually works.

----------


## k9gatton

It's definitely legit. You only pay if they approve your script. I've been using them since 2013.

----------


## hdude46

Are the meds from RxUSA legit? I looked at some of their reviews online and they aren't great.

----------


## k9gatton

> Are the meds from RxUSA legit? I looked at some of their reviews online and they aren't great.


 The ones made by Murray Avenue Acotherapy are definitely legitimate, if they're prescribed by a doctor (online, MedicalWellnessCenter).

It's in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania, USA. They are good. I've been getting them for years there (since 2013).

----------


## k9gatton

> Are the meds from RxUSA legit? I looked at some of their reviews online and they aren't great.


 Just so you know, I don't order things that aren't prescribed from Med Wellness Center. I do like the prescribed topical treatment. The liquid Biotin didn't do anything for my hair, and wasn't helpful at all.

----------


## hdude46

> The ones made by Murray Avenue Acotherapy are definitely legitimate, if they're prescribed by a doctor (online, MedicalWellnessCenter).
> 
> It's in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania, USA. They are good. I've been getting them for years there (since 2013).


 So you get Avodart from Murray? And how do you know it's legit? Thanks.

----------


## k9gatton

> So you get Avodart from Murray? And how do you know it's legit? Thanks.


 All doctor prescribed medications in the US have to be legitimate (made from what they display). It's just by law.

The same isn't true for a pharmacy made medication without a prescription.

Believe me, it is legitimate. I tried many, many hair products.

----------


## hdude46

> All doctor prescribed medications in the US have to be legitimate (made from what they display). It's just by law.
> 
> The same isn't true for a pharmacy made medication without a prescription.
> 
> Believe me, it is legitimate. I tried many, many hair products.


 I believe you, it's just that prescriptions don't protect you from counterfeit drugs. Only a few pharmacies in the US are VIPPS accredited, meaning they adhere to certain quality assurance policies re their drugs that most other pharmacies do not. Fake drugs are all over the place in US pharmacies, but they are harder to come by from the major chains because they spend so much money making sure their drugs are legit.

That's why I asked if you are currently on avodart from this place and how you know it's working?

----------


## k9gatton

The scripts they give out can be filled anywhere in the United States. 

The scripts from medicalwellnesscenter are legitimate. As for my non topical compounds that I take, I get scripts treating something that's not related to hairloss.

I'm from the US. So I don't know if a Canadian citizen can buy outside of the US.

However, I do know MWC can be filled anywhere in the United States.

----------


## hdude46

> The scripts they give out can be filled anywhere in the United States. 
> 
> The scripts from medicalwellnesscenter are legitimate. As for my non topical compounds that I take, I get scripts treating something that's not related to hairloss.
> 
> I'm from the US. So I don't know if a Canadian citizen can buy outside of the US.
> 
> However, I do know MWC can be filled anywhere in the United States.


 Sigh. I know they are legitimate but that's not what I'm talking about. I'm asking if the avodart at the pharmacies they use rxusa and murray ave give out legit avodart. A script from any doctor in the world doesn't protect you against counterfeit drugs and neither of those two pharmacies are VIPP approved. That's my question. I appreciate your responses but I don't know why this is so confusing.

Are you on avodart and what pharmacy do you get it from? How do you know it's working. Thanks.

----------


## k9gatton

[QUOTE=hdude46;243037]Sigh. I know they are legitimate but that's not what I'm talking about. I'm asking if the avodart at the pharmacies they use rxusa and murray ave give out legit avodart. A script from any doctor in the world doesn't protect you against counterfeit drugs and neither of those two pharmacies are VIPP approved. That's my question. I appreciate your responses but I don't know why this is so confusing.

The OP was asking if there was legitimate scripts that he could get. They are legitimate.

I've never heard of counterfeit drugs being sold from Doctor's prescriptions. My belief was a high percentage had to be similiar in chemical makeup and results.

----------


## wen4663

hdude46:  I've been ordering from Wellness for Avodart for many many years.  You have the option of having it called in to your local pharmacy so why don't you do that?  it's easy.  I've spoken to the Dr at this place and it is located in Boston.  It is legit.  I've used Avodart for many years and it seems to stop further hair loss.  Now, 10 years later, it's not working.  Maybe i've become immuned to it.  Nevertheless, it did work for 10 years.  Now I'm going for the PRP treatment next week with Dr Prasad.  He claims  i will not need any drugs from now on.  We shall see.

----------


## hdude46

> hdude46:  I've been ordering from Wellness for Avodart for many many years.  You have the option of having it called in to your local pharmacy so why don't you do that?  it's easy.  I've spoken to the Dr at this place and it is located in Boston.  It is legit.  I've used Avodart for many years and it seems to stop further hair loss.  Now, 10 years later, it's not working.  Maybe i've become immuned to it.  Nevertheless, it did work for 10 years.  Now I'm going for the PRP treatment next week with Dr Prasad.  He claims  i will not need any drugs from now on.  We shall see.


 What pharmacy do you get your avodart from? And do you get brand name or generic?

----------


## wen4663

> What pharmacy do you get your avodart from? And do you get brand name or generic?


 I use Duane Reade
FYI, generic is only a few dollars less, so it pays to just get the brand name.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Hate to be repetitive because it has been said numerous times, but yes they are legit. I like their high concentration minoxidil mixes.

----------


## Massive

I would like to try their 30% cream but kinda worried about systematic absorption. I mean, I didn't feel well after applying only 1ml of ************'s DualGen-15, it felt as if I took oral minoxidil pill. 
With the 5% stuff I can use a lot of it and feel fine.

----------


## k9gatton

> I would like to try their 30% cream but kinda worried about systematic absorption. I mean, I didn't feel well after applying only 1ml of ************'s DualGen-15, it felt as if I took oral minoxidil pill. 
> With the 5% stuff I can use a lot of it and feel fine.


 Glad to see you, my friend.

----------


## k9gatton

> Hate to be repetitive because it has been said numerous times, but yes they are legit. I like their high concentration minoxidil mixes.


 So do I. There compound topicals, which contain higher Minoxidil concentrations, are very good. I've used 12.5% Minoxidil, 15%, and added Topical Finasteride.

Now I use thirty percent. When I added the Progesterone, things really started to kick in. I really regrew most of my hair with Progesterone. There maximum amount of Progesterone is .25%. Being a customer since 2013, I was able to get it doubled. The Progesterone does work, at least in my own experience it does.

----------


## k9gatton

> I would like to try their 30% cream but kinda worried about systematic absorption. I mean, I didn't feel well after applying only 1ml of ************'s DualGen-15, it felt as if I took oral minoxidil pill. 
> With the 5% stuff I can use a lot of it and feel fine.


 30% is a thick cream. The prescribed amount is "pea sized". It's a sixty 
gram tube. It's easy to spread it out though. 

The only time I had a dangerous reaction was when I took a large dosage,
probably four grams, and used it on my scalp. I had a swollen ankle from
blood pressure drop (one time).

Used thirty percent for a total of a year. 

That said, Minoxidil only affects the areas that hit the scalp. So it would
have to be supplemented with 5%.

What I do is spread out 30% over time. I put small amounts on my scalp
where it's balding.

My body mass index is high.

----------


## Jazz1

Legit as I get my prescription from them for my 15%.

----------


## hdude46

> Hate to be repetitive because it has been said numerous times, but yes they are legit. I like their high concentration minoxidil mixes.


 I the avodart from Murray legit? Want to place an order from there but since they aren't Vipps verified I want to make sure they are selling good avodart.

----------


## Jazz1

> I the avodart from Murray legit? Want to place an order from there but since they aren't Vipps verified I want to make sure they are selling good avodart.


 I believe so as I been using their mixture since Dr Klein passed away and the switch over never caused me to lose hair. I can ask tommorow as I need to call them for an order

----------


## k9gatton

> I the avodart from Murray legit? Want to place an order from there but since they aren't Vipps verified I want to make sure they are selling good avodart.


 

It's legitimate. You can get Avodart in any pharmacy in the US with Med Wellness Center's script. It's only for the topical, high concentrated Minoxidil that you have to get from Murray Ave Acotherapy.


I've always been happy with Murray's service. I've been getting scripts filled there for three years now.


That said, any Dustasteride or medication script that can be made at any pharmacy can be purchased in the US, at any pharmacy.

----------


## hdude46

> It's legitimate. You can get Avodart in any pharmacy in the US with Med Wellness Center's script. It's only for the topical, high concentrated Minoxidil that you have to get from Murray Ave Acotherapy.
> 
> 
> I've always been happy with Murray's service. I've been getting scripts filled there for three years now.
> 
> 
> That said, any Dustasteride or medication script that can be made at any pharmacy can be purchased in the US, at any pharmacy.


 Thanks. 

As I said previously, I realize you can fill a medication script at any pharmacy in the US. My concern has been two fold. One, there are only 40 or so pharmacies in the entire country that are VIPPS accredited. And two, unless you are a big chain almost all of these smaller pharmacies are what's called secondary wholesalers. They don't have the same quality control standards and this is commonly where fake medication enters the marketplace.

That's why I wanted to hear from someone who fills their dut script at Murray's. I take it you're happy with the avodart and it's been working for you from Murray's?

----------


## k9gatton

By law, any US doctor prescribed drug has to be at what it's prescribed as. 

If they don't do that, they can go to jail, in addition to losing their
license.

I used to work in the Medical industry. There's strict consequences
to doctor's or pharmacies that abuse this, in the US. I can't speak
for other countries where I don't live.

I get the topical Minoxidil, Finasteride, and Progesterone from Murray, which
I'm happy with.

I also get another medication that's unrelated. And yes, it's pure (and
generic).

----------

